# Atomic Buffalo Turds



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I had a hankering for some sides to go with the Bacon Cheeseburgers I'm grilling tomorrow for the Fourth of July, and my mind fixated on some Atomic Buffalo Turds.
So I got off work a little early and grabbed a few key items from the store, headed home and went to work.


Now I like mine in a whole chile Jalapeno that has been capped, seeded and veined.
And for stuffing I'm pretty versatile, today I went with Chihuahua cheese and spices, cilantro flakes, onion powder, cumin and Cajun spice.
All wrapped up in thick cut bacon and Hickory smoked (wish I had some mesquite) at 275°-300°.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

man those look good. ever do em with redfish in em?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang, that looks good, but by the title, I thought this was about my old garage band in high school.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

smooth move said:


> man those look good. ever do em with redfish in em?


 No, no redfish.
But I do a version called Range Rattlers.
Large jalapeno stuffed with a medium shrimp and cheese, wrapped in bacon, beer battered and deep fried.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use to stuff mine like that but now we split em in half, stuff, then wrap. Makes it easier to handle and if someone don't like it they don't waste as much. Folks are always scared of the heat, so usually after gutting them we soak em in cold water fer about an hour. I think that helps while smoking too.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> No, no redfish.
> But I do a version called Range Rattlers.
> Large jalapeno stuffed with a medium shrimp and cheese, wrapped in bacon, beer battered and deep fried.


Oh Man!!! I gotta try that!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Your ABTs look awesome!!! I love them thangs!!!!!!!!!!


----------

